# Crazy gigabyte X570 Master issue



## john066 (Nov 2, 2019)

I've built my own computers for years and worked with many gigabyte motherboards but I've never seen this kind of problem before. Everything works great until i flash the main bios to a newer version. Then it fails to load windows. However the back up bios works just fine, so it clearly not a hardware issue. I can access the main bios and change any settings but It won't load windows. It states there is no boot drive available. I thought this may have been a defective board as did gigabyte when i put in a ticket for technical support, However i got a replacement board from amazon as i thought the first was broken and now the replacement board is doing the exact same thing. It has to be a software option somewhere, but i can't for the life of me figure out what it is and have searched everywhere. Does anyone have any ideas? I've tried re-flashing the bios, clearing the CMOS, loading optimized defaults ect. but to no avail. The only post code is AA, which apparently stands for reserved whatever that is. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Nov 2, 2019)

It might just not be detecting the boot partition from the old bios/install. If you got a USB with Windows on it you could boot to repair mode from it and try fixing the boot records etc. 

There's a few ways to fix it either using the Windows boot USB/Disc or third party bootable software:








						How to Fix the Master Boot Record in Windows 10
					

The Master Boot Record can become corrupt, damaged, or simply disappear. Here are the fixes you can attempt to revive your system.




					www.makeuseof.com


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 2, 2019)

My suggestion: Return the board for a different model and avoid Gigabyte at all costs. Their products are low quality junk and their customer service is horrible.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 2, 2019)

john066 said:


> I've built my own computers for years and worked with many gigabyte motherboards but I've never seen this kind of problem before. Everything works great until i flash the main bios to a newer version. Then it fails to load windows. However the back up bios works just fine, so it clearly not a hardware issue. I can access the main bios and change any settings but It won't load windows. It states there is no boot drive available. I thought this may have been a defective board as did gigabyte when i put in a ticket for technical support, However i got a replacement board from amazon as i thought the first was broken and now the replacement board is doing the exact same thing. It has to be a software option somewhere, but i can't for the life of me figure out what it is and have searched everywhere. Does anyone have any ideas? I've tried re-flashing the bios, clearing the CMOS, loading optimized defaults ect. but to no avail. The only post code is AA, which apparently stands for reserved whatever that is. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.



Ok, we need a lot more details.
What's your boot drive/interface?
Did you install Windows using GPT or MBR?
Have you disabled CSM?
Can you see the OS drive in the UEFI when you get teh message that there's no boot drive?



newtekie1 said:


> My suggestion: Return the board for a different model and avoid Gigabyte at all costs. Their products are low quality junk and their customer service is horrible.


Please... 
Go spread your FUD somewhere else.
The X570 Master is a really nice board and I have  had exactly ZERO issues with it.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 2, 2019)

john066 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas? I've tried re-flashing the bios, clearing the CMOS, loading optimized defaults ect. but to no avail.


First, fill out your spec, so we won't have to speculate or guess.
Second, make sure that your boot options are the same as they were before: check if CSM mode was enabled and whether you have legacy install on MBR, or if you have proper UEFI Windows install.  Then check what's going on with secureboot.
Third, and this is very rare, but I've encountered an issue with NVidia GPU drivers on a couple of AM4 boards this summer.  Basically if you have an UEFI Windows 10 installation, and an NVidia 10- or 20-series card, then there is a small chance to encounter a black screen at boot (the OS loads, but there is no image). Reinstalling Windows in legacy mode (MBR partition table) solved the problem for my customers. I think it was a 1903 glitch, which I never found a proper solution for. Though, it boots fine the  first time, when you have a generic GPU driver installed, or if you switch to Safe mode and delete the driver.



newtekie1 said:


> Their products are low quality junk and their customer service is horrible.


Their X570 boards are one of the best on the market, and x570 Master is definitely a good board (probably in top-10 of the current 570 lineup).
Don't believe me, read some reviews.


----------



## heky (Nov 2, 2019)

What device are you booting from? M.2, Sata,...?


----------



## john066 (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. I am using a 2.5 samsung 960 EVO, SATA drive for my boot drive. Yes, the main bios sees the drive and i can select it to load from. If i select it i get a black aorus screen that just spins constantly. If i don't go into the bios i get a black screen that says no boot device detected please insert boot device. I have tried with and without CSM enabled. The working back up bios has it enabled. windows is installed as MBR... Should i try reinstalling it? I did a fresh install recently so its no big deal to reinstall again lol

Everything works fine in the back up bios so i'm guessing its not hardware but an options in either windows or the BIOS but specs are

Gigabyte X570 master
Ryzen 3800X
Gskill 16 GB DDR4 3200mhz Cl14
MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio
Samsung 4TB 2.5 860 EVO
Corsair 1200AX


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 2, 2019)

Windows 10? If so, which build?
Which UEFI release are you trying?

Considering it's a SATA device, CSM and GPT doesn't make any difference.

The Aorus screen with the spinning "balls" is the Windows loading screen, so if you're rebooting here, it might simply be that you're preventing a Windows update from being applied and thus, never get into Windows. This is a "new" feature in Windows 10, where the UEFI can contain a Windows loading image instead of the Windows logo.

Obviously if you get in to Windows using the UEFI in the backup chip, this might not be the case.

Can't think of any setting  that would cause this kind of behaviour on a SATA drive. Might just be Windows detecting it as a new device somehow and taking longer than normal to boot. How long have you waited when you see the spinning balls? Maybe give it 10 minutes and see if anything changes?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ugh win10 ftl...


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> My suggestion: Return the board for a different model and avoid Gigabyte at all costs. Their products are low quality junk and their customer service is horrible.



No love for the Gigfail? Hehe, I agree 100%.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 2, 2019)

As already stated;* returning the board and seeking a replacement - be it from Gigabyte again or another vendor - is the right course of action.*   Any arguing of the awersomeness, of lack thereof, is just distractions and isnt needed.


@infrared Thanks!


----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2019)

Thread cleansed, please focus on helping OP.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 2, 2019)

Hmmm have you enabled fast boot in the original bios? I do remember something with a winboot setting, try to go into msconfig and se if theres something written in boot


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 2, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> As already stated;* returning the board and seeking a replacement - be it from Gigabyte again or another vendor - is the right course of action.*   Any arguing of the awersomeness, of lack thereof, is just distractions and isnt needed.
> 
> 
> @infrared Thanks!



I disagree.  This does not sound like a board issue, especially if one firmware works and another does not.  If anything, this strikes me as a uefi boot order issue, maybe fastboot or secureboot related.  A new board will not help.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 3, 2019)

Have you checked the storage boot order? You might want to try legacy over UEFI to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## john066 (Nov 3, 2019)

This is not a board issues and it has happened on TWO x570 masters. It is either a Bios setting or a windows setting.

I have tried legacy over UEFI and it makes no difference...
Fast start is not enabled in the BIOS and I tried turning it off in widows, it makes no difference...

Does anyone else have any ideas? I've tried all that i can think of and all the suggestions here.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 3, 2019)

Have you any spare drives that you can quickly install Windows on just for testing purposes? What does the bootmenu in BIOS display right now? Does it see the drives, or just one Windows Boot Manager option?

I've run into a number of times where either the UEFI partition is corrupted, or Windows 10 wasn't smart enough to install a new one when putting in a new drive so the UEFI boot partition was still on the old drive. 

In that event, Asus boards automatically boot into BIOS, but I suspect GB doesn't do the same.

if you boot to the Windows installer, you can use advanced repair options to see if it can fix the boot partition. Though, in my experience, this works much better with MBR (legacy) installs than GPT (UEFI), where it just doesn't work.

If you have more than one drive, unplug everything save for the one that you want the OS to go on.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2019)

john066 said:


> This is not a board issues and it has happened on TWO x570 masters. It is either a Bios setting or a windows setting.
> 
> I have tried legacy over UEFI and it makes no difference...
> Fast start is not enabled in the BIOS and I tried turning it off in widows, it makes no difference...
> ...



We've given you the suggestions.  It is a board issue, whether you want to admit it or not. It might not be a hardware issue, but it is definitely an issue with the motherboard caused by the firmware.  
Again, typical Gigabyte quality.  Their firmwares have bricked their hardware in the past too.

So either return the board and get something different, or don't update the BIOS.


----------



## Xspeed_ (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello, I own an ITX version of Gigabyte X570 and ran into the same exact problem.

The motherboard was causing MBR to get corrupted on all connected SATA disks. As reported by GDisk, GPT was ok, while MBR was corrupted.
M.2 disks on the other hand were unharmed. 

In the end it turned out to be a bug in the BIOS, as it happened only on the new version F20. Going back to F11 resolves the issue.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 17, 2020)

Xspeed_ said:


> Hello, I own an ITX version of Gigabyte X570 and ran into the same exact problem.
> 
> The motherboard was causing MBR to get corrupted on all connected SATA disks. As reported by GDisk, GPT was ok, while MBR was corrupted.
> M.2 disks on the other hand were unharmed.
> ...


Wow, that's interesting. Never heard of a bug like that before. I guess a lot of people weren't affected as their boot drive was GPT, rather than MBR.


----------



## Adam Krazispeed (Jul 17, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> My suggestion: Return the board for a different model and avoid Gigabyte at all costs. Their products are low quality junk and their customer service is horrible.


no thats MSI I know cuz iv had many MSI boards fail/ over 10+

My gigabyte boards have never had any issues never



the bios is reset to default after a flashed bios update

if u had a UEFI MODE INSTALL OS and OR HAD the AMD CPU fTPM ENABLED / THIS NEED TO BE RE-ENABLED FOR WINDOWS TO BOOT PROPERLY ALONG WITH SETTING THE BOOT ORDER BACK TO THE UEFI BOOTING  DRIVE\ OR "WINDOWS BOOT MANAGER". DUH! APPARENTLY U HAVEN'T BUILT ENOUGH PCS IN UEFI MODE!!

i had an AM3+ 990fx Gigabyte board with a 20gbps nvme supported m.2 drive slot ( no isssues)

all AM4 mb's i cuurently have...

1: X570 Aorus Master ( 2x One is mine and the other is one i built for my dad) so two of these)
2: X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi ( I HAVE 2x of these)
3: B450 Aorus Pro M mATX MB (for a 2600X)

Have Not HAD any issues with any of these MB's

and iv even abused them

besides all mb's have been junk ever scence they were made in "CHINA"   NEED TO GO BACK TO BEING MADE IN "TAIWAN" OR BETTER YET "MADE IN TEH USA" as it SHOULD BE!!!! then no issues will ever be on any mb mad in USA or Taiwan!!!



Xspeed_ said:


> Hello, I own an ITX version of Gigabyte X570 and ran into the same exact problem.
> 
> The motherboard was causing MBR to get corrupted on all connected SATA disks. As reported by GDisk, GPT was ok, while MBR was corrupted.
> M.2 disks on the other hand were unharmed.
> ...



Let me guess, the "GIGABYTE I AORUS PRO WiFi"???? I have two of these and never had this isssue!!!! i even had a hdd on my itx sata..  too slow so i just slapped in a few 1-2tb nvme ssd;s removed my hdds and saif F**k it!!!

SATA IS SO OUTDATED AND SLOW, GET WITH THE TIMES AND JUST GET NVME .... I DONT EVEN USE SATA ANY MORE!!!!



R-T-B said:


> I disagree.  This does not sound like a board issue, especially if one firmware works and another does not.  If anything, this strikes me as a uefi boot order issue, maybe fastboot or secureboot related.  A new board will not help.


exactly a new board will be worse ( no boot and need reinstall and re-activation or possibly a new COA / Genuine license/ the digital lisence is attached to ur specific mb if changed u will not have a legit windows install. case in point!

im on f20b and no issues on all mbs i have (except b450 mb its different revision)


----------



## jesdals (Jul 17, 2020)

I am testing the F20 bios right now but only using m.2 disks - but thats an odd issue


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 17, 2020)

@john066 did you ever get this issue sorted and if so, how? Can you confirm if you were using BIOS F20 when you experienced this?

@jesdals M.2 SATA or M.2 NVMe drives?


----------



## jesdals (Jul 17, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> @john066 did you ever get this issue sorted and if so, how? Can you confirm if you were using BIOS F20 when you experienced this?
> 
> @jesdals M.2 SATA or M.2 NVMe drives?


Corsair MP600 1TB and Gigabyte Aorus 2TB Pcie 4.0 and Samsung Evo 960 1TB


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 17, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Corsair MP600 1TB and Gigabyte Aorus 2TB Pcie 4.0 and Samsung Evo 960 1TB



All of which are NVMe drives. @Xspeed_ what M.2 drive were you using?


----------



## hdtvguy (Aug 11, 2020)

Damn, I have all sorts of issues with dual NVMe drives RAID 1. First 2 Samsung array goes critical after a day complaining about a drive. I exchange the drive and rebuild array, same issue a few hours later. Rotate drive to other slots and hours later same thing. Swapped Samsung for Crucial P5  drives, thought I was clear then 1.5 days same garbage again. Was on F20 just loaded F21, but already yanked drives. What a waste of $350 for a board that sucks so bad. Seems common theme of their BIOS is PCIe issues. Shame on me trusting Gigabyte after so many successful boards over the years.


----------



## Xspeed_ (Aug 11, 2020)

Update, after some more digging the culprit turned out to be not the BIOS nor hardware per se, at least in my case.
In the end I found out that it was because I tried using Gigabyte software utilities in conjunction with SVM enabled.
Like for example, with SVM launching EasyTune results in an instant BSOD (the infamous gdrv2.sys error).

In my case, using RGB Fusion with SVM enabled results in clearing the MBR boot sectors of AHCI drives. Why? Hell if I know.
Remove all Gigabyte apps and never look at them again.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Xspeed_ said:


> Update, after some more digging the culprit turned out to be not the BIOS nor hardware per se, at least in my case.
> In the end I found out that it was because I tried using Gigabyte software utilities in conjunction with SVM enabled.
> Like for example, with SVM launching EasyTune results in an instant BSOD (the infamous gdrv2.sys error).
> 
> ...


Ok I'll bite and risk sounding stupid, what is SVM?


----------



## hdtvguy (Aug 11, 2020)

SVM is CPU virtu,aizarion. Odd that every Intel based MB in recent years I have used has this on by default. If you plan on using Hyper-V or any virtualization engine you need this on. If you never plan on using any of the VM products you can leave it off. I am not sure if the new Sandbox feature in Windows uses it or not. It just shows me while the AMD platform is a great value it is still very immature and you do get what you pay for. At least they have forced Intel to bring some higher core count CPUs to market at attainable prices.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 11, 2020)

hdtvguy said:


> SVM is CPU virtu,aizarion. Odd that every Intel based MB in recent years I have used has this on by default. If you plan on using Hyper-V or any virtualization engine you need this on. If you never plan on using any of the VM products you can leave it off. I am not sure if the new Sandbox feature in Windows uses it or not. It just shows me while the AMD platform is a great value it is still very immature and you do get what you pay for. At least they have forced Intel to bring some higher core count CPUs to market at attainable prices.



This is a Gigabyte terrible BIOS/software issue, not an AMD issue.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 11, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> This is a Gigabyte terrible BIOS/software issue, not an AMD issue.


Nothing wrong with their UEFI, but some of their software leaves a lot to be desired.
They are apparently working on new software, but it's going to take some time...


----------



## silkstone (Aug 11, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Nothing wrong with their UEFI, but some of their software leaves a lot to be desired.
> They are apparently working on new software, but it's going to take some time...



I've encountered a few random problems with Gigabyte software like this (2 boards - z370 and x370) and always to do with their crappy RGB software where when it's updated, it may break other components. If you're sticking with simple RGB solid colours, then just control it through the bios and forgo the windows software.

Though, the Gigabyte mainboard software is still miles ahead of the MSI software on my HTPC (B450) MSI software just refuses to work in any meaningful way.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 11, 2020)

silkstone said:


> I've encountered a few random problems with Gigabyte software like this (2 boards - z370 and x370) and always to do with their crappy RGB software where when it's updated, it may break other components. If you're sticking with simple RGB solid colours, then just control it through the bios and forgo the windows software.
> 
> Though, the Gigabyte mainboard software is still miles ahead of the MSI software on my HTPC (B450) MSI software just refuses to work in any meaningful way.


 MSI: Kudos to motherboard design...fail Dragon Center software.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi,
Best to use strip lighting and turn all board rgb off in bios.
Amazon.com: DeepCool RGB350 Color LED Strips: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Leandro1988 (Sep 20, 2020)

silkstone said:


> I've encountered a few random problems with Gigabyte software like this (2 boards - z370 and x370) and always to do with their crappy RGB software where when it's updated, it may break other components. If you're sticking with simple RGB solid colours, then just control it through the bios and forgo the windows software.
> 
> Though, the Gigabyte mainboard software is still miles ahead of the MSI software on my HTPC (B450) MSI software just refuses to work in any meaningful way.



Hello! 
I just stumbled upon this discussion, desperately looking for a solution to a problem that has been plaguing me for two days.
I installed an X570 Master, mounting a Ryzen 9 3900 X and 4 Corsair Vengance 16Gb on it. 
I had already placed the 2 SSDs and the HDD on the previous build, Windows 10 installed on one of the two SSDs. All smooth. 

I install the Aorus suite from the included CD, including the infamous RGB. At the first reboot I get the following: Reboot and Select proper boot device… PANIC!!! 
I enter the Bios and the disks are read correctly, I put a USB stick with the Win10 installer and I discover that all three disks have been "formatted". Clean. Like new. 

I reinstall Windows, I reinstall my programs, I put the damn Aorus suite back. This time, however, the error message (reboot and select bla bla bla) gives it to me when the PC goes into suspension. 

Same thing: fully formatted drives. I reinstall Windows for the third time, I don't put anything in it and everything is smooth. I start putting the programs back. I lifted the suspension option from energy management. Done reboots, shut down the computer several times. All smooth! 

Lastly I installed the Aorus suite and its own RGB controller was the last one on which an update is requested from the suite itself. Upon required reboot, the fucking error message again. 

I'm trying to figure out the cause... but... can it really be that suite of softwares? Could that RGB controller really be formatting all three of my disks?


----------



## hdtvguy (Sep 20, 2020)

I avoid the Gigabyte software. I use the array, audio and chipset drivers from their support site, but I never use any other of the software most vendors provide. Since I don’t care about LEDs and such I just use drivers. I have been less than impressed with many of these add on suites for managing things like LEDs, fans, etc.


----------



## Leandro1988 (Sep 21, 2020)

hdtvguy said:


> I avoid the Gigabyte software. I use the array, audio and chipset drivers from their support site, but I never use any other of the software most vendors provide. Since I don’t care about LEDs and such I just use drivers. I have been less than impressed with many of these add on suites for managing things like LEDs, fans, etc.



I'll do the same. For me, the LEDs can also remain off, I really don't care about the lights if I have to get back in peace!

Yesterday I avoided installing that damn software suite and in fact the computer didn't have any kind of problem. It's amazing how an idiotic little program can do so much damage! I went from the hell of "Reboot and Select proper boot device..." and "formatted" hard drives to heaven. But ... did anyone tell Gigabyte that their software sucks?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 21, 2020)

Leandro1988 said:


> I'll do the same. For me, the LEDs can also remain off, I really don't care about the lights if I have to get back in peace!
> 
> Yesterday I avoided installing that damn software suite and in fact the computer didn't have any kind of problem. It's amazing how an idiotic little program can do so much damage! I went from the hell of "Reboot and Select proper boot device..." and "formatted" hard drives to heaven. But ... did anyone tell Gigabyte that their software sucks?


Lots of people did. They're working on new software, but it's going to take time, as per my post form August above.


----------



## hdtvguy (Sep 21, 2020)

Glad that fixed it. I had similar issues with the Gigabyte software because I wanted to be lazy and tweak the fans from the OS. Had a crash pretty quickly and removed the software, rock solid ever since. If I need to tweak the fans I just boot into the BIOS.


----------

